# Wallaman Falls field trip last night



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

me an my girlfriend deside'd to go up to Wallaman falls for a look given the weather was pretty good last night an we found 1 mac, 1 BTS , 3 carpets, 1 scrubby, 1 Bird eatting spider. an a roadkill frilled-neck lizard poor little guy.

cheers


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

few more pic's


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

last 2 pic's


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

very nice. well done. i also like the spider.


----------



## Brigsy (Dec 3, 2008)

I really want to move north!!!! nice pics


----------



## andyscott (Dec 3, 2008)

Fantastic pics Iceman.
That Scrubby with a full dorsal stripe is outstanding.


----------



## Retic (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like you had a great night, the Scrubby is outstanding. Also love the spider. Nice photo's too.


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks guys, yeah the scrubby was the best find of the night.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 3, 2008)

great finds


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 3, 2008)

What a great nite you had,some of those carpets are stunning,great colours and markings.My favourite is the scrubby and spider what a awesome find,great pictures....


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have a scrubby with a stripe like that as well,was wondering if many wild ones come out like that,thought it might of been an incubation thing...which it could still be I spose.


----------



## ryno2085 (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome pics, love the scrub.


----------



## iceman (Dec 3, 2008)

pike1, that is the 1st srcubby i've found like that in the wild, but i have seen pic's of other scrubby like that in the wild with a stripe.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 4, 2008)

Good nights herping luke.


----------



## krusty (Dec 18, 2008)

cool pics and looks like you had a great night,that scrubbie is so nice.


----------



## XKiller (Dec 18, 2008)

how did you come accross so many reptiles in one night?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 18, 2008)

Love the spider!!! 8)


----------

